# Munich Bound



## mo2munichbound (May 23, 2013)

My husband has been offered a two year assignment in Munich. I am on overload with internet research. Top priority is that we have a 11 year old and a 9 year old that would need an American Education. Between BIS and MIS does anyone have strong feelings on one over the other? Also, my son is a big baseball player. I have seen a German website for Little League. Does anyone have direct experience with any of the teams. Am concerned with the transition. Any information on good areas to live with children, schools, anything... would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your advice.
*Also bringing a small dog (around 10 pounds). Airlines indicate that this breed is a high risk flyer... Did anyone bring their dog in the cabin on the flight over? Thank you.


----------



## mo2munichbound (May 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I brought a Scottie, around six kilos last year from Mexico to Spain and the dog was wagging her tail as she came off the carousel. The vet did give me a sedative for her which I gave her as we were checking in. Hope this gives you some idea.


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 2 kids at BIS. I visited MIS before we signed up. It is just my opinion but the atmosphere at MIS is not so friendly. It is a much larger school and I heard more German spoken by the kids walking around than English. BIS is now pretty full so you may even be on a waiting list for entry. I would contact them very soon if you want a place there.
Both schools are quite far out of town, one is south and the other is north.
I would sort the school before I sorted out housing.
Once you know the school then you have some options on housing as BIS operates a private bus system that picks up the kids and takes them to school. This is an extra cost so it might depend on whether your husband's company will pick up all the costs. Most firms do but you should check before committing to housing.
Sorry can't help too much with baseball other than saying that my small town has a team and they seem to play each Sunday. No idea about the dog issue.
Hope it works out for you, Munich is a great place to live.


----------



## mo2munichbound (May 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response. Would you be willing to suggest a few towns that are family friendly? (based on BIS as the school) We have heard of Feldmoching, but that is it... Thank you.


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

There are many small towns that would suit for the school but I also would not rule out living in Munich itself. If you look on google maps you will see - Neufahrn,Unterschleißheim, Oberschleißheim, Freising. all of these are served by the BIS bus system. Haimhausen also has many BIS families so if you want the kids to be near the school this small town has some advantages.
Don't you have some relocation help? They should be able to help you. In the BIS school there is one lady who does this. I you give me your name and an email address I could ask her to get in touch with you.
Microsoft has a big office in Lohhof which is near the school so I am sure that there will be plenty of Americans around this area.
If you look at Munich you should perhaps try to be near the S1 train line if your kids are not taking the school bus. This would mean the west of the city.
Hope this helps


----------

